# extending eheim spraybar



## darren636 (29 Sep 2012)

hey everyone, i really have to decrease water velocity from my standard spraybar- my boraras simply will not venture out- they get blasted by the flow. so was hoping to hear if there are any off the shelf, cheap extensions i can buy that are compatible. basically i need to run the spray bar the full length of the tank, i expect that will deliver better yet gentler flow.


----------



## Stitch (30 Sep 2012)

You might want to check out my forum topic in the DIY section. Clive has been helping me with something similar.

How big is your tank? The 16/22mm eheim tube will stretch over 1/2inch PVC. This is what I did for a 1.3m spray bar.

Fluval sell a spray bar kit which I think is cheap in the UK. Perhaps this might work.

Failing that I guess you could also use another eheim spray bar and connect it with some 16/22mm tube.

Last option would be to drill larger holes in the current spray bar.

EDIT: Just realised you're the guy that told me to rip out the internal juwel filter rather than run both for a few months. You'll be glad to know I did - cheers for the pep talk


----------



## darren636 (30 Sep 2012)

ah yes. was looking online last night. eheim do extension kits, 2x10 cm lengths for 4 pounds. i need 80 cm extension,  so i will do that. just to keep the whole thing uniform. and also the eheim spraybar i have is new and dont' want to waste it. cheers.


----------



## John S (30 Sep 2012)

I've got a 38cm Eheim extension. The holes in it though are smaller than the std 2078 spraybar, 4mm v 3.5mm I think. What size are your holes?


----------



## darren636 (30 Sep 2012)

i ordered online, the extension sets from eheim. found fluval spray bar at local maidenhead but think it was wrong diameter.


----------



## GHNelson (30 Sep 2012)

Hi Darren
Can you not pack the filter with extra filter floss to slow down the turnover?
hoggie


----------



## darren636 (30 Sep 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi Darren
> Can you not pack the filter with extra filter floss to slow down the turnover?
> hoggie


that is part of the problem- i need the turn over because it is my hight tech tank. the flow is super fast due to the very short spray bar, so am hoping the 4 x length new spray bar  across the length of the back glass will decrease velocity but deliver full length flow, distribution of co2 etc. at the mo the bar is on the right hand side of tank, facing towards the left.


----------

